# The Heirloom Expo



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We just got back from 3 day's in Santa Rosa. I don't think we have ever been to anything this big before. We were on sensory overload. There was so much to see, do, hear about and taste test. All the food vendors I tried were awesome.

I am glad we went and took a mini vacation. We sat in on several of the speakers. One of our biggest take away's was on Bee keeping. Like allot of people we want to do something to help. After listening to 3 different speakers, we decided not to try keeping bees. It seems that the influx of inexperienced bee keepers is having unintended consequences. Unhealthy bees are mingling with healthy bees.

The message we came away with was if you really want to keep bees find a mentor if not plant flowers and you will be helping. 

It was worth the 7 hour drive. I think we will do it again next year. :flower:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a website with info about this? I'd love to go next year.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

http://theheirloomexpo.com/

.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*best of both worlds*

Got an email about that expo but didn't make it, glad to hear it was worth it.

Didn't do too well with my heirloom tomato plants. I can blame part of it on root-knot nematodes which came back in force this year and hit all but one volunteer plant. I've heard that you have to be careful about which heirlooms you try, many come from other milder climates and when heirlooms produce they don't have as much fruit as a hybrid does. For seed saving and taste, heirlooms are the way to go, but for production I'm going to stick with hybrids.


----------

